# TPMS Sensors, Informational Thread About Relearning Process



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Not a problem, hopefully some find it useful. If I come a cross anymore info, or if anyone else chimes in, ill update and add to the original post.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a late 2012 1LT, and the manual relearn does not work on it. I have to use the hand held tool.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Silver LT RS said:


> I have a late 2012 1LT, and the manual relearn does not work on it. I have to use the hand held tool.


This is correct from everything I have read. I think this change was made mid 2012 the same time GM removed the engine temp from the DIC. I have not tried to preform the tire relearn on my car, but my 2012 built in january still has the digital engine temp. 

I read this change had to do with issues when doing the relearn in a shop full of cars with TPMS.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I just did this on my 2013 Eco. I had trouble with it at first. I did what is shown in the video but no recognition from the dic. I then read further to lay the tool flat against the side wall and that worked fine.


----------

